# Audi S5 in real life.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Audi S5 in real life.*


























Hans.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The colour doesn't help things, but;

The puny wheels
The front end
The chrome trimmings all over it
The front 'bulge' I highlighted in another A5/S5 thread
The piss poor attempt at looking like 'Bangle' had something to do with it

Wrong, just all wrong! [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The wheels don't fill the arches. :?


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I assume these pictures where taken outside the Expo in Geneva ready for the motorshow launch. What's your best guess when the car will be launched in the UK ready for ordering?

This could be bye-bye TT Mk2 and hello 3.0v6TDI A5 

Simon


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

SBJ said:


> I assume these pictures where taken outside the Expo in Geneva ready for the motorshow launch. What's your best guess when the car will be launched in the UK ready for ordering?
> 
> This could be bye-bye TT Mk2 and hello 3.0v6TDI A5
> 
> Simon


Nah, these look like they have been taken outside the visitors centre at Ingolstadt...............I think.

I like the look of it. 8)


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

It looks like a slightly sexier S8 front end tacked on to an old Merc CLK. I'd like to see one in the metal but it is rather bland, something of an AUDI trait pre-TT. It's all a bit too subtle, organic and generic. We want more style, more balls from a coupe.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

SBJ said:


> I assume these pictures where taken outside the Expo in Geneva ready for the motorshow launch. What's your best guess when the car will be launched in the UK ready for ordering?
> 
> This could be bye-bye TT Mk2 and hello 3.0v6TDI A5
> 
> Simon


a5 from april this year and s5 early 2008


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Front on view with the headlights make it look wonky eyed (what's the opposite of cross eyed?).

Looks like the track is too narrow for the arches.

Grey is an awful colour for such a big expanse of metal. Makes it look like a BMW 6 series.

Kev - I think the bulge is all about pedestrian safety regs - under bonnet air space for the head to dent the bonnet, also hide the wipers etc instead of getting killed. Personally, I'd rather they didn't dent my bonnet.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I can see the similarity with the front end and the 6 series. Wheels do look a little dissapointing seeing as they fill the arches in the press photos.

I like it, having considered a 3 series coupe the A5 represents a viable alternative. So much so that I put my name down for an S5 at the start of the week. S5 and a5TDI available from launch.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I like it too - reckon it would make a great second hand buy as like expensive BMW coupes, they are bound to be a depreciation nightmare if you buy new.

Don't see what's wrong with the colour - makes a change from the usual silver.


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice 3 series coupe. What? Sorry, an Audi you say? Looks pants


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Anyone got any idea on prices yet?

An old issue of Auto Express speculated that it would start at 40k. But then they also said it was set to compete with the six series, which is essentially a 5-series coupe, as opposed to the 3-series coupe.

That would make the pricing right-ish, but given Audi's current model nomenclature, I'd have thought giving it a '5' would mean it's somewhere between A4 and A6 sized - rather than A6 sized.

If that makes any sense.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

It doesn't look to me as if there is a pop-up spoiler on the S5.

If so, then why did they fit one to the mkii tt?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Kell said:


> Anyone got any idea on prices yet?
> 
> An old issue of Auto Express speculated that it would start at 40k. But then they also said it was set to compete with the six series, which is essentially a 5-series coupe, as opposed to the 3-series coupe.
> 
> ...


had read Â£25k standard, but with extras :? 
Â£40kish for the S5


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Anyone got any idea on prices yet?
> 
> An old issue of Auto Express speculated that it would start at 40k. But then they also said it was set to compete with the six series, which is essentially a 5-series coupe, as opposed to the 3-series coupe.
> 
> ...


Kell,

If you are right regarding Audi's model naming, where does that leave the R8?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got any idea on prices yet?
> ...


R8 is an A8 Coupe mate :lol: . I need the rear seats you don't :wink:


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

color corrected here: http://www.germancarzone.com/showthread ... 93&page=19


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


So if its got the same "number" it must be the same "size".

And the R8 must be bigger than the Q7. Obviously.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Much bigger.

On a slightly more serious note as i've not seen one in the flesh, how big is the R8 compared to other similar style cars??

Is it larger than a 997 (i'd guess it is) is it bigger than a 6 Series (to me it looks wider but shorter) so having not seen one i could be very off the mark.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


 :?: Perhaps that only applies to Audi model with an A prefix. The R8 and Q7 would then fall outside of that. :?:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I would think Audi will put bigger S6? wheels on it for the UK market. Not the best colour for it, I would have thought Avus would be good as well as red/Garnet and Phantom Black.

It is definately a car I would consider in the future.

W7 PMC I was told the R8 is shorter and wider than a 997.


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

the droopy shoulder lines appear to be more discreet in the flesh, while the front is very agressive. me likes.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> SBJ said:
> 
> 
> > I assume these pictures where taken outside the Expo in Geneva ready for the motorshow launch. What's your best guess when the car will be launched in the UK ready for ordering?
> ...


Wrong - S5 is available from the off. I expect to get mine in September but some people may take them in July/August.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jbell said:


> I would think Audi will put bigger S6? wheels on it for the UK market. Not the best colour for it, I would have thought Avus would be good as well as red/Garnet and Phantom Black.
> 
> It is definately a car I would consider in the future.
> 
> W7 PMC I was told the R8 is shorter and wider than a 997.


The R8 is a similar size to the Gallardo. 

Actually it has a slightly larger wheelbase and different track, I think, but is similar length to a 997 but wider.

Not quite as wide as the Q7 though, but almost 

What you can't really see from the photos - its LOW. "Supercar low" in fact. It will make the 911 look like a hatchback.


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

jampott said:


> What you can't really see from the photos - its LOW. "Supercar low" in fact. It will make the 911 look like a hatchback.


Presuming you're talking about the R8 still, have you had a butchers at this video I posted earlier today? It shows the R8 on the track and you're right, it really is low-slung.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

deckard said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > What you can't really see from the photos - its LOW. "Supercar low" in fact. It will make the 911 look like a hatchback.
> ...


Yeah, its nice...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> What you can't really see from the photos - its LOW. "Supercar low" in fact. It will make the 911 look like a hatchback.


From the piccies I've seen the R8 makes the 911 look comically old fashioned. 911 drivers not being poseurs are not generally too fussed cos after all, it's still a 911.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raven said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > What you can't really see from the photos - its LOW. "Supercar low" in fact. It will make the 911 look like a hatchback.
> ...


911 drivers not being poseurs?

  :lol:

Don't forget I live/work right by one of the largest Porsche dealerships in the UK.

I'll be the judge of that, thanks... :lol:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


My comment was slightly tongue in cheek but there's no denying that the R8 will turn far more heads than a 911. So the 911 is less of a poseurs' car. It's all relative.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> there's no denying that the R8 will turn far more heads than a 911.


Stomachs?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Correct photos as undernoted.

Lovely looking motor, finished in what looks like Night Blue. 8)


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmmm not sure...

Looks like some mated a 3 series coupe with the new mark 2 and got the S5!

:lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

It looks very old CLK-like to me as well 

Not impressed


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Well I think it looks great. Those photos are distorting it a bit but its still fine. I reckon it will look excellent in Daytona.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The prospect of improved handling from the new chassis is the interesting aspect for me, as is the knock on to other forthcoming Audis - mainly next A4.

Agree rear BMW 3 series clone, side a bit too CLK mki, front = stock corporate Audi nose.

Shorter frontal overhang an improvement on other Audis.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.classicdriver.com/uk/magazin ... p?id=13302

S5 avaible from day 1..


----------



## swinello (Jan 1, 2007)

looks like a bmw


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*More Pics.*


















































Hans.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Its actually growing on me , will look at it and the M3 for my main work car soon


----------

